# vyvěsit, zavěsit, pověsit / věsit



## Encolpius

Nemám tušení, jak mě to napadlo, ale asi jsem špatně použil sloveso věsit. Myslel jsem si, že když existuje vyvěsit, pověsit, zavěsit, tak musí existovat i věsit. Našel jsem pár příkladů na sloveso věsit, nevím, bude to nějaký regionalizmus? Používá se sloveso věsit, lze říct věsit prádlo? Děkuji


----------



## nueby

Mně to spisovné nepřipadá, jedině věšet prádlo, případně sám viset, ale ne věsit.


----------



## Hrdlodus

- člověk tomu porozumí
- vhodnější je "věšet"
- pravidla tento tvar povolují, jak jsem zjistil na pravidlech.cz a wikislovníku
- forma "věsit" je podstatně řidší než "věšet"


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

naprostý souhlas s mými předřečníky, to ví přeci každá ženská, že se "*vyprané prádlo/mokré věci na sušáku/na balkóně/v prádelně/(do výšky) na šňůry věší*". No, my, muži, s tím máme taky někdy problém )! Tedy, správně je užití slovesa "*věšet*", alespoň v tomto kontextu... 

Více viz odkaz:

http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=věšet&Hledej=Hledej (=> otevřít odkaz "SSJČ, bod 1)

Dále můžeme ale říci i následující:

a) Dnes prý bude odpoledne pěkné počasí, bude hezky, tak *pověsím ještě prádlo na balkón*. 
=> "pověsit koho/co/něco (ně-)kde/kam" => např. "Musím jít "pověsit prádlo na balkón/do sušárny/do prádelny..."
=> sloveso popisuje činnost, kterou se chystáme v krátké budoucnosti provést (=> "Za chvilku/za okamžik/za hodinu/za pár minut to udělám, pověsím..."). 
b) Bude asi za chvíli pršet, musím jít *sebrat/sundat prádlo z balkónu*. 
c) Mám plný koš špinavého prádla. Musím ho už konečně zítra *vyprat*. *Žehlit *ho ale nebudu!
d) Prádlo je *vyprané*, ale už mi došel *prací prášek* (=> krabice/pytlík je prázdný).
e) Ještě to *neuschlo*, *nestačilo uschnout*, stále je to *mokré*. Nevím, v čem tam zítra odpoledne půjdu... :-(
f) To tričko je ještě mokré, to se musí *usušit*. Kde je ta mikina? Ta se právě *suší*, táto... 
g) *Sušení prádla* v bytě trvá i několik dní/dnů. Hele, ty nemáš *sušičku*?
h) "*věšet prádlo*" např. na zahradě = "*věšení prádla*" např. na zahradě (stejný význam)

Hovorově řečeno:
1)* věšet prádlo* => trvalý/dlouhodobý stav (např. v řádech několika dnů; celý týden)
2) *pověsit prádlo* => krátkodobý stav (např. výhled do krátké budoucnosti; okamžik, až po několik hodin)
=> Říkám kamarádovi při dopolední pauze: _"Až přijdu odpoledne z práce, tak pověsím ještě prádlo __na balkón__."
_
S poděkováním,

Bohemos


----------



## bibax

nueby said:


> Mně to spisovné nepřipadá, jedině věšet prádlo, případně sám viset, ale ne věsit.


Hm. Jakým postupem rozhoduješ o tom, co je a co není spisovné?


Hrdlodus said:


> - pravidla tento tvar povolují, jak jsem zjistil na pravidlech.cz a wikislovníku


Pokud máš na mysli pravidla pravopisu, tak ty s tím nemají nic společného. Pravopis slovesa věsiti je snad bezesporný.

Ve spisovné češtině (té opravdu rigidní) je to takto:

*věsiti* - věsím, ..., oni věsí, věs! věste!, věse, věsíc, věsíce, věsil, věšen;
*věšeti* - věším, ..., oni věšejí, věšej!, věšejte!, věšeje, věšejíc, věšejíce, věšel, věšen;

Věsiti znamená činiti koho/co visícím, např. právě teď věsím (jako nesu) prádlo, pověsím (ponesu) prádlo. Věšeti je pak sloveso opětovací, např. každé ráno věším (nosím) prádlo, budu věšet (nosit) prádlo.

Český člověk z toho jako obvykle udělal totální maglajz, "inteligentní design" je mu ukradený.

Zvláštní je, že zdejší "spell checker" téměř všechny tvary slovesa *věsit* podtrhl červenou vlnovkou, asi se mu také nelíbí.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Bohemos said:


> 1)* věšet prádlo* => trvalý/dlouhodobý stav (např. v řádech několika dnů; celý týden)


"Až přijdu domů, budu/musím věšet prádlo." chápu i v řádu pár minut.

(Jak se furt motám kolem slova "věšet", začíná mi znít ošklivě a raději bych použil "věsit". To nepíšu proto, že bych měnil názor, jen jako "vtipnou" poznámku na téma "opakuj dokola slovo 'věšet' a přestane ti dávat smysl".)


----------



## bibax

Hlavně nevěs hlavu!
Nikdy nevěšej hlavu!

Řečeno spisovným jazykem.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

*Hrdlodus*: 
No, ony hranice se v tomto ohledu velice rychle stírají, si myslím, neboť každý z nás má úplně jiné vnímání času, v dobrém slova smyslu míněno. I tento výklad lze bezesporu přijmout,... 

*Ostatním*:
Rozdíl mezi těmito slovesy, tzn. věšeti x věsiti, je také velice malý. Jestliže se podíváme na jejich pravý význam a možné užití v praxi, tak zjistíme, že vyjadřují de facto totéž... Rozdíl je skutečně minimální. A co se jeho užití ještě týče, tak je, dle mého (subjektivního) soudu, velice málo užívané, si tedy myslím... Mnohokrát jsem se s ním nesetkal. Koneckonců, i to verbální substantivum mají shodné - "věšení". Co je spisovné a nespisovné, neurčují lidé, nýbrž (akademické) instituce k tomu určené (viz nějaký p. Karel Oliva (=> toho zase nemám rád JÁ!), pí Markéta Pravdová etc.) ... My jsme pouze a jenom "dělníci na vinici Páně", jak kdysi jeden učený světu pravil... 

Sami si to srovnejte:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## nueby

bibax said:


> Hm. Jakým postupem rozhoduješ o tom, co je a co není spisovné?
> ...
> Věsiti znamená činiti koho/co visícím, např. právě teď věsím (jako nesu) prádlo, pověsím (ponesu) prádlo. Věšeti je pak sloveso opětovací, např. každé ráno věším (nosím) prádlo, budu věšet (nosit) prádlo.
> 
> ...
> 
> Zvláštní je, že zdejší "spell checker" téměř všechny tvary slovesa *věsit* podtrhl červenou vlnovkou, asi se mu také nelíbí.



Ale ne, nerozhoduju o ničem, myslel jsem vážně to, co jsem řekl, a to je, že mi věsit připadalo podivné. A i tak dál připadá přes tvoje ponaučení. Češtinu jsem i v Česku provozoval podle toho, co vypadalo nebo znělo správně, ale z pravidel snad znám jen vyjmenovaná slova a přechodníky. Za ponaučení pochopitelně děkuju. Z komentářů ostatních by se zdálo, že se možná jedná o postupnou ztrátu slovesa věsit z jazyka (a jeho náhradu slovesem věšet). Můj od každodenní češtiny odříznutý mozek by takovou ztrátu zřejmě zkratkovitě urychlil. 

Je zajímavé, že by věsím bylo stejně neiterativní jako nesu, přestože vypadá tak podobně nosím, kdežto podle toho, co říkáš, je na iterativní úrovni nosím spíše věším. Možná právě v tomhle je motivace ke zjednodušení jeho eliminací. Není v tomhle současná čeština neustálená, tedy pokud se týká prosté nedokonavosti, frekventativnosti, iterativnosti, atd.? 

O spelčeku mi ani nemluv, červeně mám podtrženo každé slovo, takže když nějaké náhodou není, raději ho zkontroluju.


----------



## bibax

Měl jsem na mysli "jak se rozhoduješ, co je správně?". A ne, že bys o tom někde závazně rozhodoval. Tedy rozhoduješ se podle jazykového citu. Ten mě už mnohokrát vypekl. Přece jenom, spisovná čeština není naším mateřským jazykem. Pracně jsme se jí (sic! - dativ) museli učit. Vzpomínám si, že jsem kdysi vůbec necítil rozdíly mezi tvary zájmena jenž (× jež × již).

Nedávno jsme tu měli diskusi o slovesu lozit (pův. spis. laziti). Ačkoliv se v Čechách nepoužívá, téměř všichni jsme se shodli, že cítíme rozdíl lezu × lozím. Je to jako nesu × nosím, vezu × vozím. Přiznám se, že stejný rozdíl v případě věsím × věším také necítím. Tvary "oni věšejí" a "věšej!" také znějí divně.

Na druhé straně, když je "pověsím" a "pověs!", tak musí být i "věsiti", ne? Přece neříkáme "pověším", "pověš!".


----------



## nueby

@bibax: Když nejen ti přitupělejší, ale pečlivější mluvčí jazyka začnou ztrácet cit pro určitý jeho určitý rys, tak tomu rysu už asi bylo odzvoněno. RIP, věsit. Pozdravuj přechodníky.

@Bohemos: I ony slavné pravopisné akademie nakonec dodatečně vzdávají už prohrané bitvy, ne? Vždy mohou říci, že se určitý jazykový jev stal archaismem...třeba proto, že ho nemyté masy ztratily chuť a nakonec i schopnost používat. My máme alespoň tu výhodu, že Česko nikdy nemělo kolonie, takže jsme si tu češtinu nechali vcelku insulárně pro sebe a nemusíme se teď o české mluvnické jevy dohadovat na úrovni zemí a částí kontinentů.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den Nueby,

no, to je taky svatá pravda. Já mám dlouhodobě takový pocit, že je zde určitá snaha, tendence - *a to již zevnitř těchto akademických institucí (hlavně Karel Oliva a spol.* *)* - až neuvěřitelným způsobem zjednodušovat stávající českou mluvnici, či český pravopis. Vypadá to tak, že pokud někdo neovládá mateřský jazyk na požadované (maturitní) úrovni, tak se mu musí nějakým způsobem pomoci (viz dnešní studenti, maturanti, korektoři, redakce, novináři, moderátoři etc.). Ještě nyní se nedokáži dostatečně ovládnout, když si vzpomenu na jeho (viz Oliva) články, názory, postoje v LN, či MF Dnes, kde tato Olivova instituce hovořila o tom, že se jazyk český neustále vyvíjí, a proto nemůže být čeština na lexikální úrovni islandštiny (=> velmi puristický to jazyk totiž); převzatých slov je v češtině méně, než-li je tomu v jiných jazycích apod. No, a to by se mělo údajně změnit. Prý jsou změny jenom otázkou našeho zvyku... Ale nikdo se z nich nezeptal českých kateder bohemistiky, bohemistů, korektorů, do jaké míry jsou tyto Olivou v krátké budoucnosti plánované reformy doopravdy nutné, potřebné? Výsledkem je ale až neuvěřitelné zjednodušení českého pravopisu, či české mluvnice (tzn. gramatiky), tajně doufám, že se tak nikdy nestane. Pokud někdo jazyk dostatečně neovládá, neměl by se jím živit, či ho učiti! *Jestli má někdo v ČR názory, postoje, které škodí českému jazyku, či plánují udělat z češtiny primitivní jazyk bez svojí původní identity, tak je to Karel Oliva. Jeho stanoviska, prohlášení jsou pro mě naprosto šokující, neakceptovatelná, pro češtinu jednoznačně škodlivá, velice nebezpečná!*

Co se týče *přechodníků *(v češtině), tak to snad již ani nikdo neumí, a to nejenom ve škole, správně používat. Nedivil bych se, skutečně, kdyby to dnešní studenti nebyli s to pochopit!!! Jestli se vůbec ještě v hodinách češtiny vyučuje...? Studenti, či dospělí dělají ale i chyby v *kondicionálu *např."byste (by ste/byjste/by jste). Znám i ženy, které by nešly po takové sms zprávě (s těmito uvedenými chybami) na rande!!! Tyto chyby si nemůže maturant dovolit, bez diskuze!!!

Dalším problémem, nebojím se říci doslova "morem", jsou *neologismy*, *módní slova*. Nelze je totiž ihned považovati za integrální součást českého lexika jenom proto, že se v něm - v určitý časový interval - objevila, ano. Tyto slova by se měla pečlivě hlídati, střežiti, a to kontinuálně po dobu několika let (5-10)!, jinak by neměla býti vůbec do slovníků, heslářů řazena, vkládána! Tak je tomu i v jiných jazycích! Módní slova totiž odcházejí/zanikají stejně rychle jako přišla/se objevila, tedy veliký pozor. 

*Anglicismy *jsou také bez komentáře. Člověk, který mi v e-mailu napíše zdvořilostní formuli typu ("*Mějte hezký den!* = *Have a nice day!*"), moje sympatie rozhodně nezíská! Tohle není čeština, to je totiž kalk ("doslovný překlad")!

No, a o *čtenářské gramotnosti* se raději nebudu vyjadřovat, nervy mám jenom jedny! Řekněte mi, prosím, kolik dospělých má dnes ještě kartičku, průkazku do městské knihovny? A pokud ano, jak často ji pak navštěvuje...? Kolik knih za rok přečte dnes v průměru člověk ve věku 20-40 let...? To by mě velice zajímalo. 

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Hrdlodus

Pokud mluvnice kopíruje skutečnou mluvu, považuji to za správné. Samozřejmě s jistým zpožděním.
Přechodníky jsme se neučili. Zmínili jsme se o nich, ale nevěnovali se jim. Jsem ročník 89.
Neznalost kondicionálů považuji za poměrně trapný nedostatek. To se děti na škole učí, používá se to často a správný tvar stále ještě nezní nějak zastarale či učeně. (Hodně mi vadí špatné používání zájmena "jenž". Ne, že bych čekal, že jej budou všichni umět používat, ale čekal bych, že když jej používat neumějí, tak jej používat nebudou. Naopak já se v pozdním věku naučil správně používat slova jako "přece, "troyská unce", "ližiny", "královéhradecký", "protežovat", "kasárna" apod. Ale zase přehnanou spisovnost jsem v určitých společenských kruzích používat přestal, jelikož to zní nevhodně.)
S neologismy se pracuje rychleji, jelikož doba je rychlá, sdílení informací okamžité. V době Internetu je měsíc dlouhá historie. (Mimochodem: T*a*to slova.)
Mějte hezký den zní hezky. Třebas to může být anglicismus. Koneckonců je čeština skrz naskrz prolezlá germanismy.
Za mlada jsem četl relativně hodně. Až mne překvapilo, jak málo četli mí vrstevníci. (Četnost se blížila nule.) Ale člověk čte stále. Internet v přední řadě, tisk.


----------

